

IPhone Dominates Japanese Smartphone Market - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/23/iphone-huge-japan-2/

======
donw
I think this article fails to bundle most normal handsets in with the
'smartphone' market, which in Japan is a bit unfair. And, while their market
share is definitely growing, they still have a long way to go; I've only seen
maybe one or two other iPhone users on the trains in Tokyo.

Having an iPhone there has actually been a bit of a handicap, because I can't
exchange numbers directly with non-iPhone users via infrared, a feature that
the Japanese have enjoyed for some time now.

------
ZeroGravitas
I thought the Japanese had been watching television, browsing the web and
buying things from vending machines with their mobile phones for years.

How can there only be 3 million smartphones, and sales of smartphones be
basically zero before last year? I'm thinking perhaps this statistic hinges
entirely on the definition of _smartphone_.

